# الأقــســـام الــعـــامــة > في حب الله نلتقي > منتدى رمضان شهر الذكر والقرآن >  كل يوم دعاء في رمضان ..^_^

## rand yanal

*فكرة خطرت ببالي ,, 

أن يقوم كل عضو بوضع دعاء في كل يوم من رمضان هنا ,, 

بإضافة إلى ما يطيب له من دعاء ,, 

لعل هذه الفكرة تذكرنا بالدعاء يوميا في رمضان .. 

اللهم بلغنا رمضان ونحن بدوام الصحة والعافية ,, وقدرنا على طاعتك فيه بأفضل صورة .. آمين يا رب ..*

----------


## هدوء عاصف

*فكرة جميلة وانا أول المشاركين ان شاء الله وكل عامٍ وانتم بخير*

----------


## rand yanal

> *فكرة جميلة وانا أول المشاركين ان شاء الله وكل عامٍ وانتم بخير*


* 
وإنت سااااااااالم يارب ,, ينعاد علينا بالصحة والعافية يارب ..*

----------


## دموع الغصون

رند 
مشكورة على الفكرة الجميلة 
من الجميل ان نجعل هذه الزاوية موسوعة للأدعية الرمضانية 
اللهم بلغنا رمضان واجعلنا من عتقائه 
اللهم اعنا على الصيام والقيام وذكرك وحسن عبادتك 
كل عام و أنتم إلى الله أقرب 
و إن شاء الله لي عودة متجدده بالقرب إلى الله

----------


## rand yanal

> رند 
> مشكورة على الفكرة الجميلة 
> من الجميل ان نجعل هذه الزاوية موسوعة للأدعية الرمضانية 
> اللهم بلغنا رمضان واجعلنا من عتقائه 
> اللهم اعنا على الصيام والقيام وذكرك وحسن عبادتك 
> كل عام و أنتم إلى الله أقرب 
> و إن شاء الله لي عودة متجدده بالقرب إلى الله


*كل سنة وإنتي ساااااااااااالمة ,, ينعاد علينا بالصحة والعافية يارب .. دمتي بخير*

----------


## shams spring

جميل جدا فكرة اكتر من رائعة رند
والله يجعلها في ميزان حسناتك يا رب 
^_^

----------


## العقيق الاحمر

كل سنة وانت سالمة يا رند وربنا يبلغنا رمضان 

وانشالله راح اكون من المشاركين كل يوم 

فكرة حلوة كتير بتعزز الدعاء وبتزيد حسناتنا 

يسلموووووووووووووو كتيييييير على الموضوع  :Smile:

----------


## rand yanal

*شمس ,, العقيق كل سنه وانتوا سالمين .. وأهلا وسهلا فيكوا ... نور الموضوع*

----------


## rand yanal

*اللهم إجعلنا من عتقاء شهرك الفضيل ,, وارحمنا وأغفر لنا .. آمين يا رب العالمين ..*

----------


## rand yanal

*اَللّهُمَّ اجْعَلْ صِيامي فيهِ صِيامَ الصّائِمينَ وَ قِيامي فيِهِ قِيامَ القائِمينَ ، وَ نَبِّهْني فيهِ عَن نَوْمَةِالغافِلينَ ، وَهَبْ لي جُرمي فيهِ يا اِلهَ العالمينَ ، وَاعْفُ عَنّي يا عافِياًعَنِ المُجرِمين*

----------


## هدوء عاصف

••
 اللهم لا تدع رمضان يمضي إلا وكل أسير تحرر قيده ، 
 وكل مظلوم عاد إليه حقه ، وكل مقهور نصرته ، 
 وكل مغترب عاد إلى أهله ووطنه ، 
 وكل شبر محتل من بلاد المسلمين تحرر ، 
 وكل مريض شفيته ، وكل مهموم فرّجت همومه ، 
 وكل محتاج قضيت له حاجته ، 
 وكل مشتاق للأقصى بلغته صلاة فيه ، 
 وحميته من غدر اليهود ورددت كيدهم في نحورهم ، 
 اللهم اجعلنا من عتقاء هذا الشهر وارحمنا برحمتك ، 
 اللهم إنّك قلت وقولك الحق ، 
 { ادعوني استجب لكم } ، 
 فهذا الدعاء منا فاستجب يا رب

----------


## طوق الياسمين

اَللّهُمَّ اجْعَلْ صِيامي فيهِ صِيامَ الصّائِمينَ وَ قِيامي فيِهِ قِيامَ القائِمينَ ، وَ نَبِّهْني فيهِ عَن نَوْمَةِالغافِلينَ ، وَهَبْ لي جُرمي فيهِ يا اِلهَ العالمينَ ، وَاعْفُ عَنّي يا عافِياًعَنِ المُجرِمينَ .

----------


## العقيق الاحمر

اللهم يا حي يا قيوم ، يا ذا الجلال والإكرام
أسألك باسمك الأعظم الطيب المبارك ، الأحب إليك الذي اذا دعيت به أجبت ،
وإذا استرحمت به رحمت ، وإذا استفرجت به فرجت ، أن تجعلنا في هذه الدنيا
من المقبولين والى أعلى درجاتك سابقين ،
واغفر لي ذنوبي وخطاياي وجميع المسلمين.

----------


## &روان&

اَللّهُمَّ اجْعَلني فيهِ مِنَ المُتَوَكِلينَ عَلَيْكَ ، وَ اجْعَلني فيهِ مِنَ الفائِزينَ لَدَيْكَ ، وَ اجعَلني فيه مِنَ المُقَرَّبينَ اِليكَ بِاِحْسانِكَ يا غايَةَ الطّالبينَ

----------


## هدوء عاصف

اللَّهُمَّ إِنِّي أَسأَلُكَ بِرَحْمَتِكَ الَّتِي وَسِعَتْ كُلَّ شَيْءٍ أَنْ تَغْفِرَ لِي

----------


## طوق الياسمين

اَللّهُمَّ قَرِّبْني فيهِ اِلى مَرضاتِكَ ، وَجَنِّبْني فيهِ مِن سَخَطِكَ وَنَقِماتِكَ ، وَ وَفِّقني فيهِ لِقِرائَةِ اياتِِكَ ، بِرَحمَتِكَ يا أرحَمَ الرّاحمينَ .

----------


## العقيق الاحمر

اللهم اغفر لي وعافني واعف عني واهدني الى صراطك المستقيم
وارحمني يا أرحم الراحمين برحمتك أستعين.

----------


## (dodo)

اَللّهُمَّ اجْعَلْ صِيامي فيهِ صِيامَ الصائِمينَ، وَقِيامي فيهِ قِيامَ القائِمينَ، ونَبِّهْني فيهِ عَنْ نَوْمَةِ الْغافِلينَ، وهَبْ لي جُرمي فيهِ يا إلهِ الْعالَمينَ، وَاعْفُ عَنّي يا عافِياً عَنِ الْمُجْرِمينَ.

----------


## rand yanal

*اللهم عافني واغفر لي وارحمني واسمح عني انت مولاي ,, ارحمني برحمتك يا أرحم الراحمين ..*

----------


## طوق الياسمين

اَللّهُمَّ ارْزُقني فيهِ الذِّهنَ وَالتَّنْبيهِ ، وَباعِدْني فيهِ مِنَ السَّفاهَةِ وَالتَّمْويهِ ، وَ اجْعَل لي نَصيباً مِن كُلِّ خَيْرٍ تُنْزِلُ فيهِ ، بِجودِكَ يا اَجوَدَ الأجْوَدينَ .

----------


## rand yanal

" اَللّهُمَّ طَهِّرْني فيهِ مِنَ الدَّنسِ وَ الْأقْذارِ ، وَ صَبِّرْني فيهِ عَلى كائِناتِ الْأَقدارِ ، وَ وَفِّقْني فيهِ لِلتُّقى وَ صُحْبَةِ الْأبرارِ ، بِعَوْنِكَ ياقُرَّةَ عَيْن الْمَساكينِ " .

----------


## العقيق الاحمر

سبحان الله والحمد لله ولا إله إلا الله ، والله أكبر ولله الحمد ، وأستغفرك
اللهم عدد خلقك ورضى نفسك وزنة عرشك ومداد كلماتك.

----------


## العقيق الاحمر

رَبَّنَا اصْرِفْ عَنَّا عَذَابَ جَهَنَّمَ إِنَّ عَذَابَهَا كَانَ غَرَامَاً (65)
إِنَّهَا سَاءَتْ مُسْتَقَرَّاً وَمُقَامَاً (66)
 [سورة الفرقان].

----------


## صديقه بنت الشديفات

ربنا ارزقنا في هذا اليوم كل الخير .. ووفقنا لما تحبه وترضاه ..
ولا تجعل سعادتنا بيد احد من خلقك ...

----------


## العقيق الاحمر

اللَّهُمَّ إِنَّا نَسْأَلُكَ مُوجِبَاتِ رَحْمَتِكَ، وَعَزَائِمَ مَغْفِرَتِكَ، وَالسَّلاَمَةَ مِنْ كُلِّ إثم،
وَالغَنِيِمَةَ مِنْ كُلِّ بِرٍّ، وَالفَوْزَ بِالجَنَّةِ وَالنَّجَاةَ مِنَ النَّارِ.

----------


## rand yanal

اللهم أرحني ونور قلبي بالايمان ..  :Smile:  :Smile:  :Smile:

----------


## العقيق الاحمر

اللَّهُمَّ إِنِّي عَبْدُكَ وَابْنُ عَبْدِكَ، وَابْنُ أَمَتِكَ، نَاصِيَتِي بِيَدِكَ، مَاضٍ فِيَّ حُكْمُكَ،
عَدْلٌ فِيَّ قَضَاؤُكَ، أَسْأَلُكَ بِكُلِّ اسْمٍ هُوَ لَكَ، سَمَّيْتَ بِهِ نَفْسَكَ،
أَوْ أَنْزَلْتَهُ فِي كِتَابِكَ، أَوْ عَلَّمْتَهُ أَحَدَاً مِنْ خَلْقِكَ، أَوْ اسْتَأْثَرْتَ بِهِ فِي عِلْمِ الغَيْبِ
عِنْدَكَ، أَنْ تَجْعَلَ القُرْآنَ العَظِيِمَ رَبِيِعَ قَلْبِي، وَنُورَ صَدْرِي، وَجَلاَءَ حُزْنِي،
وَذَهَابَ هَمِّي.

----------


## طوق الياسمين

اَللّهُمَّ اجعَلني فيهِ مِنَ المُستَغْفِرينَ ، وَ اجعَلني فيهِ مِن عِبادِكَ الصّالحينَ القانِتينَ ، وَ اجعَلني فيهِ مِن اَوْليائِكَ المُقَرَّبينَ ، بِرَأفَتِكَ يا اَرحَمَ الرّاحمينَ .

----------


## طوق الياسمين

اَللّهُمَّ اجعَلني فيهِ مِنَ المُستَغْفِرينَ ، وَ اجعَلني فيهِ مِن عِبادِكَ الصّالحينَ القانِتينَ ، وَ اجعَلني فيهِ مِن اَوْليائِكَ المُقَرَّبينَ ، بِرَأفَتِكَ يا اَرحَمَ الرّاحمينَ .

----------


## rand yanal

*" اَللّهُمَّ اجْعَل لي فيهِ نَصيباً مِن رَحمَتِكَ الواسِعَةِ ، وَ اهْدِني فيهِ لِبَراهينِكَ السّاطِعَةِ ، وَ خُذْ بِناصِيَتي إلى مَرْضاتِكَ الجامِعَةِ ، بِمَحَبَّتِكَ يا اَمَلَ المُشتاقينَ "*

----------


## rand yanal

*" اَللّهُمَّ اجْعَل لي فيهِ نَصيباً مِن رَحمَتِكَ الواسِعَةِ ، وَ اهْدِني فيهِ لِبَراهينِكَ السّاطِعَةِ ، وَ خُذْ بِناصِيَتي إلى مَرْضاتِكَ الجامِعَةِ ، بِمَحَبَّتِكَ يا اَمَلَ المُشتاقينَ "*

----------


## العقيق الاحمر

اللَّهُمَّ اغْفِرْ لِجَمِيِعِ مَوْتَى المُسْلِمِيِنَ، الّذِيِنَ شَهِدُوا لَكَ بِالوَحْدَانِيَّةِ،
وَلِنَبِيِّكَ بِالرِّسَالَةِ، وَمَاتُوا عَلَى ذَلِك، اللَّهُمَّ اغْفِرْ لَهُمْ وَارْحَمْهُمْ، وَعَافِهِمْ
وَاعْفُ عَنْهُمْ، وَأَكْرِمْ نُزُلَهُمْ، وَوَسِّعْ مُدْخَلَهُمْ، وَاغْسِلْهُمْ بِالمَاءِ وَالثَّلْجِ وَالبَرَدِ،
وَنَقِّهِمْ مِنَ الذُّنُوبِ وَالخَطَايَا كَمَا يُنَقَّى الثَّوْبُ الأَبْيَضُ مِنَ الدَنَسِ اللَّهُمَّ اجْعَلْ
قُبُورَهُمْ رِيَاضَاً مِنْ رِيَاضِ الجَنَّةِ، وَلاَ تَجْعَلْهَا حُفَرَاً مِنْ حُفَرِ النِّيرَانِ.

----------


## العقيق الاحمر

اللهم احفظنا من شتات الامر
ومس الضر وضيق الصدر
وعذاب القبر وحلول الفقر
وتقلب الدهر و العسر بعد اليسر
أأأأمين يا رب العالمين

----------


## طوق الياسمين

اَللّهُمَّ اَعِنّي فيهِ عَلى صِيامِهِ وَ قِيامِهِ ، وَ جَنِّبني فيهِ مِن هَفَواتِهِ وَاثامِهِ ، وَ ارْزُقني فيهِ ذِكْرَكَ بِدَوامِهِ ،بِتَوْفيقِكَ يا هادِيَ المُضِّلينَ .

----------


## rand yanal

*اللهم لا تُنهي ﭑلعشر ﭑلأولى إلا ورحمتڳ
وسعتنا ”..
ۆ ﭑغفر لنا في عشرة ثانية ”..
ۆ ﭑختم لناشهرڳ ﭑلكريم
بفضل مَنڳ وبشّرنا بـ عتق من ﭑلنار
......امين*

----------


## العقيق الاحمر

اللَّهُمَّ اجْعَلْ عَمَلَنَا كُلَّهُ خَالِصَاً لِوَجْهِكَ الكَرِيمِ..
اللَّهُمَّ إِنَّا نَسْأَلُكَ أَنْ تَرْزُقَنَا حُسْنَ حَمْدِكَ وَدَوَامَ ثَنَائِكَ

----------


## طوق الياسمين

اَللّهُمَّ اجْعَلْ صِيامى فيهِ صِيامَ الصَّآئِمينَ، وَقِيامى فيهِ قيامَ الْقآئِمينَ،
وَنَبِّهْنى فيهِ عَنْ نَوْمَةِ الْغافِلينَ، وَهَبْ لى جُرْمى فيهِ يا اِلهَ الْعالَمينَ،
وَاعْفُ عَنّى يا عافِياً عَنِ الْمُجْرِمينَ .

----------


## صديقه بنت الشديفات

سبحان..
من جعل قلوب العارفين أوعية الذكر..
وقلوب أهل الدنيا أوعية الطمع..
وقلوب الزاهدين أوعية التوكل..
وقلوب الفقراء أوعية القناعة..
وقلوب المتوكلين أوعية الرضا..
اللهم فاملأ قلوبنا بذكرك وطاعتك وخشيتك..

----------


## هدوء عاصف

*اَللّهُمَّ  حَبِّبْ اِلَيَّ فيهِ الْإحسانَ ، وَ كَرِّهْ فيهِ الْفُسُوقَ وَ  العِصيانَ وَ حَرِّمْ عَلَيَّ فيهِ السَخَطَ وَ النّيرانَ بعَوْنِكَ  ياغياثَ المُستَغيثينَ .*

----------


## طوق الياسمين

اَللّهُمَّ طَهِّرْني فيهِ مِنَ الدَّنسِ وَ الْأقْذارِ ، وَ صَبِّرْني فيهِ عَلى كائِناتِ الْأَقدارِ ، وَ وَفِّقْني فيهِ لِلتُّقى وَ صُحْبَةِ الْأبرارِ بِعَوْنِكَ ياقُرَّةَ عَيْن الْمَساكينِ .

----------


## rand yanal

*" اَللّهُمَّ طَهِّرْني فيهِ مِنَ الدَّنسِ وَ الْأقْذارِ ، وَ صَبِّرْني فيهِ عَلى كائِناتِ الْأَقدارِ ، وَ وَفِّقْني فيهِ لِلتُّقى وَ صُحْبَةِ الْأبرارِ ، بِعَوْنِكَ ياقُرَّةَ عَيْن الْمَساكينِ " .*

----------


## العقيق الاحمر

اللهم لك الحمد حتى ترضى

ولك الحمد الرضى

ولك الحمد إذا رضيت 

الحمد لله رب العالمين

----------


## العقيق الاحمر

اللَّهُمَّ أَلِّفْ بَيْنَ قُلُوبِنَا، وَأَصْلِحْ ذَاتَ بَيْنِنَا، وَاهْدِنَا سُبُلَ السَّلاَمِ

----------


## &روان&

رَبَّنَا مَا خَلَقْتَ هَذا بَاطِلاً سُبْحَانَكَ فَقِنَا عَذَابَ النَّارِ رَبَّنَا إِنَّكَ مَن تُدْخِلِ النَّارَ فَقَدْ أَخْزَيْتَهُ وَمَا لِلظَّالِمِينَ مِنْ أَنصَارٍ رَّبَّنَا إِنَّنَا سَمِعْنَا مُنَادِيًا يُنَادِي لِلإِيمَانِ أَنْ آمِنُواْ بِرَبِّكُمْ فَآمَنَّا رَبَّنَا فَاغْفِرْ لَنَا ذُنُوبَنَا وَكَفِّرْ عَنَّا سَيِّئَاتِنَا وَتَوَفَّنَا مَعَ الأبْرَارِ رَبَّنَا وَآتِنَا مَا وَعَدتَّنَا عَلَى رُسُلِكَ وَلاَ تُخْزِنَا يَوْمَ الْقِيَامَةِ إِنَّكَ لاَ تُخْلِفُ الْمِيعَاد ِ)

----------


## rand yanal

" اَللّهُمَّ  نَبِّهني فيهِ لِبَرَكاتِ أسحارِهِ ، وَ نوِّرْ قَلْبي بِضِياءِ أنوارِهِ ،  وَ خُذْ بِكُلِّ أعْضائِي إلى اتِّباعِ آثارِهِ ، بِنُورِكَ يا مُنَوِّرَ  قُلُوبِ العارفينَ " .

----------


## الوسادة



----------


## هدوء عاصف

*اللهم لا تُخرجنا من رمضان إلا وأنتَ راضٍ عنَّا يارب ، وقد عتقت رقابنا ورقاب آبائنا من النار .. آمين
*

----------


## العقيق الاحمر

اللهم اغفر لنا وارحمنا واعتق رقابنا

انك كريم تحب العفو فـ اعفُ عنا

----------


## (dodo)

13- "اللهم رحمتك أرجو فلا تكلني إلى نفسي طرفة عين، وأصلح لي شأني كله، لا إله إلا أنت"

----------


## العقيق الاحمر

اللهي سيدي ومولاي انصر المسلمين في كل مكان واعف عنهم وارحمهم واجعلهم من عتقائك في هذا الشهر..

----------


## rand yanal

*" أللّهُمَّ إنِّي أسألُكَ فيهِ مايُرضيكَ ، وَ أعُوذُ بِكَ مِمّا يُؤذيكَ ، وَ أسألُكَ التَّوفيقَ فيهِ لِأَنْ اُطيعَكَ وَ لا أعْصِيَكَ ، يا جواد السّائلينَ " .*

----------


## صديقه بنت الشديفات

اللهم ارحمنا برحمتك .. واغفر لنا ذنوبنا واجعلنا من الفائزين برضوانك .. وفردوسك

----------


## طوق الياسمين

أللّهُمَّ اغْسِلني فيهِ مِنَ الذُّنُوبِ ، وَطَهِّرْني فيهِ مِنَ العُيُوبِ ، وَ امْتَحِنْ قَلبي فيهِ بِتَقْوى القُلُوبِ ،يامُقيلَ عَثَراتِ المُذنبين .

----------


## rand yanal

*يارب بجاه هذه الليالي الفضيلة ,, ان تقدر لي الخير أين ما يكون ,, وأن تزقني وتوفقني وتعطني ما أريد يارب العالمين .. *

----------


## rand yanal

أللّهُمَّ  إنِّي أسألُكَ فيهِ مايُرضيكَ ، وَ أعُوذُ بِكَ مِمّا يُؤذيكَ ،  وَ  أسألُكَ التَّوفيقَ فيهِ لِأَنْ اُطيعَكَ وَلا أعْصِيَكَ ، يا جواد   السّائلينَ .

----------


## rand yanal

‎** دعاء آخر جمعة من شهر رمضان المبارك

روي  عن جابر بن عبدالله الأنصاري(رضي الله عنه) قال : دخلتُ على رسول الله  (صلى الله عليه وآله وسلم) في آخر جمعة من شهر رمضان ، فلما بَصُر بي قال  لي : يا جابر هذا آخر جمعة من شهر رمضان فودعه وقل : " اللهم لا تجعله آخر  العهد من صيامنا إياه ، فإن جعلته فاجعلني مرحوماً ولا تجعلني محروماً " .  فإنه من قال ذلك ظفر بإحدى الحُسنيين ، إما ببلوغ شهر رمضان ، وإما بغفران  الله ورحمته

----------


## shams spring

الـيـوم آخـر جُـمْـعـة فـي رمـضـآن 
♥
♥
♥
ربـــــــــــآآآآه 
♥
♥
♥
جـمـيـعُـنـآ مُـذنـبُـۈنْ 
♥
♥
♥
فَـاجـعَـل لـنَـا فِـيْ أۈآخـر ڜَـهـرگَ هـذآ
♥
♥
♥
تَـۈُبـةً صـآلِـحَـةً تُـطَِـهّـر بـهـا قـلـۈُبـنـآ

----------


## صديقه بنت الشديفات

يـــارب .
كمـــا جعلـــــت كـــل نبضــة فـــى قلبــى تـزيــد منـى عمـــرًا
فـــــإجـعلــها تــزدنى منـك قـربـــاً..

----------


## صديقه بنت الشديفات

اللهم اني اسألك في هذا اليوم 
راحه بال لا تنتهي
وإيمانا قويا بأنـګ معي
أسألـڪ فرحة أخرّ لها باڪية
وأسألـڪ ابتسامة تشع من أعماق قلبي
أسألـڪ ابتعادا عن ڪل شر واقترابا من ڪل خير

----------


## rand yanal

اللهم انك أرحم الراحمين لا إله إلا أنت ، تفضلت علينا  فهديتنا ، ومننت علينا فعرفتنا ، واحسنت الينا فاعنتنا على أداء ما افترضت  علينا من صيام شهرك شهر رمضان . فلك الحمد بمحامدك كلها على جيمع نعمائك  كلها ، حتى ينتهي الحمد
إلى ما تحب وترضى . وهذا آخر يوم من شهر رمضان فإذا انقضى فاختمه لنا بالسعادة والرحمة والمغفرة ، والرزق
الواسع الكثير الطيب ، الذي لا حساب فيه ولا عذاب عليه ، والبركة والفوز والفوز بالجنة ، والعتق من النار ، ولا
تجعله آخر العهد منه ، واهله علينا ، بأفضل الخير والبركة والسرور علي ، وعلى أهلي ووالدي وذريتي يا كريم . 
اللهم هذا شهر رمضان الذي انزلت فيه القرآن هدى للناس وبينات من الهدى والفرقان وقد تصرم ، فاعوذ بوجهك 
الكريم أن تغيب الشمس من هذا اليوم ، أو يطلع الفجر من هذه الليلة ، ولك قبلي ذنب أو تبعة ، تريد أن تعذبني عليها
يوم ألقاك . أي ملين الحديد لداود ، أي كاشف الكرب العظيم عن أيوب ، صل على محمد وعلى أهل بيت محمد وهب
لي فكاك رقبتي من النار وكل تبعة وذنب لك قبلي ، واختم لي بالرضا والجنة . يا الله يا أرحم الراحمين ، صل على
محمد وعلى أهل بيته المباركين الأخيار وسلم تسليما .

----------


## (dodo)

"اللهم إني عبدك ابن عبدك، ابن أمتك، ناصيتي بيدك، ماضي فيّ حكمك، عدل في قضاؤك. أسألك بكل اسم هو لك سميت به نفسك، أو أنزلته في كتابك، أو علمته أحداً من خلقك، أو استأثرت به في علم الغيب عندك، أن تجعل القرآن ربيع قلبي، ونور صدري، وجلاء حزني، وذهاب همي

----------

